

My Google in Facebook chrome extension, take a look - propercoil
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hhpfhdhkcdkngbomgbfbocoflbflfcac

======
propercoil
I'd be glad to hear feedback / talk to hackers in the extension space

